# 3db's Home Theater setup



## 3dbinCanada

Its modest but it works like a charm. It serves as dual purpose 2 channel and HT setup.


----------



## tonyvdb

Looks good :T Nice use of a multi use space.


----------



## Wardsweb

Looks great to me. The nice thing about this hobby is you get to choose how good is good enough.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Nice! Simple, functional, I like it!


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Thanks for all the kind words... Two planned upgrades..a bigger sub woofer..probably most likely the Outlaw LFM1-EX and a larger screen. 

You would think the sub location is really strange but putting the sub at the listener position and doing the bass crawl put the sub exactly in that position behind the listener area.


----------



## Owen Bartley

That's the best way to do it, because you never know where it will end up sounding right! Nice room, I like that you were able to mount the speakers where they should be, and didn't have to make a compromise by sticking them out of the way somewhere.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

The following pics shows teh steps I did to hang the rear center channel.


----------



## ALMFamily

Nice set-up mate! :T


----------



## 3dbinCanada

ALMFamily said:


> Nice set-up mate! :T


Thanks especially after seeing your setup. Very VERY nice


----------



## Todd Anderson

Looking sweet! Love that rear channel mount... very creative! I also like the fact that you gave your mains some breathing room.

I'll bet it sounds AWESOME.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

27dnast said:


> Looking sweet! Love that rear channel mount... very creative! I also like the fact that you gave your mains some breathing room.
> 
> I'll bet it sounds AWESOME.


Thank you. Its dual purpose but I set it up primarily for two channel listening having more of an isoceles setup between mains and teh listening positioning as opposed to an equalteral setup. Images very well.


----------



## HTip

You're being too modest. Nice setup with acoustic treatment done. Well done! :T


----------



## ALMFamily

HTip said:


> You're being too modest. Nice setup with acoustic treatment done. Well done! :T


+1 - it is a great space. And, PSB speakers to boot!


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Thanks again for all the kind words.

I had the brilliant idea of plugging that light into one of the two spare receptacles located on the back of my receiver. Now I can control the lamp via the harmony and have it turn on and off every time I use the receiver. Cheap mans way of home automation. :bigsmile:


----------



## ALMFamily

3dbinCanada said:


> Thanks again for all the kind words.
> 
> I had the brilliant idea of plugging that light into one of the two spare receptacles located on the back of my receiver. Now I can control the lamp via the harmony and have it turn on and off every time I use the receiver. Cheap mans way of home automation. :bigsmile:


:doh: - brilliant idea! I was wondering how I should control the lights in my AV closet with the rest of the automation - and this answers that question - thank you sir! I am totally stealing your idea...... :bigsmile:


----------



## 3dbinCanada

ALMFamily said:


> :doh: - brilliant idea! I was wondering how I should control the lights in my AV closet with the rest of the automation - and this answers that question - thank you sir! I am totally stealing your idea...... :bigsmile:


The only thing you need to be careful of is that you don't exceed the current rating of the amp/receiver's receptacle. Glad I could help out.


----------



## JQueen

Nice set up very clean


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I exchanged the G9 bulbs from the backlight lamp from 25 watts down to 20watt with 20Watts being as low as they can go in that format. The first picture is with the old 25watt bulbs in play, the second picture being the ones with the 20 watt bulbs in play... I think it softens the backlight a considereable amount.


----------



## ALMFamily

3dbinCanada said:


> I exchanged the G9 bulbs from the backlight lamp from 25 watts down to 20watt with 20Watts being as low as they can go in that format. The first picture is with the old 25watt bulbs in play, the second picture being the ones with the 20 watt bulbs in play... I think it softens the backlight a considereable amount.


Agreed - you can definitely tell the difference.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

JQueen said:


> Nice set up very clean


thanks.


----------



## sgoss66

Very cool multi-use space! I bet it sounds great for either two-channel listening OR when watching movies!

NICE!

Steve


----------



## 3dbinCanada

sgoss66 said:


> Very cool multi-use space! I bet it sounds great for either two-channel listening OR when watching movies!
> 
> NICE!
> 
> Steve


thank you


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Finally replaced my old Ikea TV stand with a new Z-line audio rack made for wide screen displays;


----------



## 3dbinCanada

*3db's Home Theater setup; refresh*

Here are the updated pics highlighting a new equipment rack, TV, BluRay player, new backlighting, a reorientation of the room and a paint job.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Pics of the revamped family room.. I only took pictures of the front set up and not the surrounds as nothing has changed back "there".


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Here are the pics of my secondary system located in the great room


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Here are pics of my main system in the townhouse.


----------



## xmc1

Mine doesn't look much better...lol But what is 3db supposed to b compared to!


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I've put in a 3rd system located in the bedroom. Both my wife and I don't like the current set up as it intrudes too much in the room









I want to clean up the bedroom system with a TV stand which includes a fireplace... you know make it romantic and such... I'm having a difficult time finding a product which can easily fit the AVR's girth, 17.125"w x 6.75"h x 17.25"d. and able to hold its 34 lb shelf weight.

I located the following.

This will work if I leave the backs off on the side shelves











Leaving the backs off again...











There's just not much out there and I dont have the wood working tools to make one either. Where do you guys go to find audio furniture?


----------



## 3dbinCanada

My wife changed her mind on the fireplace/audio-video console so I cleaned it up the best I could.


----------



## RTS100x5

Why not 7.1?


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I promised my wife not to put up surround speakers as Im already pushing the boundary now. Its physically uncomfortable for me to watch TV in bed for anything longer than 15 minutes and the recliner I use cannot be moved to a more optimal listening position so there's no point for a 7.1 system.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

*Re: 3db's Home Theater setup, upgrade to the Great Room*

Just one more upgrade for this room and its a sub. Everything else will remain status quo until something breaks.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Completed by upgrade on this system. I swapped out the following;

RX-V1500 AVR for an RX-V1900 for HDMI
Sony SB-S360 BluRay for an Sony XP-800 4K player
PSB Alpha mains for PSB 400 mains
PSB 100c center channel for PSB 200c center channel
PSB Subsonic 5 for a PSB Subsonic 6.

The AVR, speaker, and subwoofer swaps were all done buying used. Here are the pics..


----------



## 3dbinCanada

*Re: 3db's Home Theater setup Main system update*

I found a near mint Yamaha KX-1200 cassette deck which I swapped in moving the existing KX-800 to my bedroom and putting the Yamaha K700 into storage. Here are some pics..


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Upgraded from PSB Alphas and Center channel to PSB 300 and PSB 100c ...


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I bought these stands used for $65.00 I'm going to place my PSB400s on these and swap out the PSB500 when I get bored in the great room.


----------



## Drake Frosts

Wow, it looks cool! I like how you updated it, simply and tastefully, very nice. I plan to do something similar too, it is very useful for me. Thank you for sharing, have a good day.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I used to have this setup in the Great Room using PSB 500 as mains.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I found some used speaker stands for my PSB 400 that worked in my setup so I swapped them in for the PSB 500 ( previous setup). Before doing that , I saved the YPAO configurations for the 500 in Memory 1 and 3 while Memory 2 and 4 have been setup for the PSB 400. That way I can swap the speakers in and out and rely on the AVR's memory settings instead of having to rerun YPAO again.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

3dbinCanada said:


> I found some used speaker stands for my PSB 400 that worked in my setup so I swapped them in for the PSB 500 ( previous setup). Before doing that , I saved the YPAO configurations for the 500 in Memory 1 and 3 while Memory 2 and 4 have been setup for the PSB 400. That way I can swap the speakers in and out and rely on the AVR's memory settings instead of having to rerun YPAO again.
> View attachment 173998
> View attachment 173999
> View attachment 174004
> View attachment 174005


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I swapped the 400s out for the PSB 600 .. The PSB 600 are of the same series age as the 400s but these look brand new.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

My wife was after to me to unclutter the dresser with my electronics.. Since we werent using the drawers behind the two doors, I removed the drawer, removed the drawer guides, removed the back board which allowed me at the staples of the rear drawer support. Removed the staples and slid the post out of the way beside teh right hand drawers and fashioned a crude support based on 1x2 that keeps the weight on the wood and off the pressboard floor. When I have time, I'll paint it and fix it up a little ...

I would like to remove the horizontal strips as well in front but I'm not sure how. As it stands, I can return this dresser back to normal quite easily. You can see the butt end of the AVR extend well past the end of the cabinet.


----------

